# iStick 100W



## Edevill (30/9/15)

I got the Istick 100W this Saturday, must say it is a great compared to my Istick TC40W.
I guess it must have something to do with it being dual battery parallel setup.Not Sure if I got the wording right.
Anyway just loving it on my Kanger Mini Subtank and Doge X2.
I should mention I am using the 2900mah batteries.

Any comments on the mod and or tips that the rest of you Vapers have on this specific item?
I myself apart from it being cost effective, have noticed great vape and I am getting great battery life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (30/9/15)

Great choice there buddy. Enjoy it!


----------



## stevie g (30/9/15)

I can recommend trying parallel 28g or 30g you will be amazed at the flavour and vapour output.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edevill (30/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Great choice there buddy. Enjoy it!


Thanks Buddeeeyy


----------



## Edevill (30/9/15)

Sprint said:


> I can recommend trying parallel 28g or 30g you will be amazed at the flavour and vapour output.


Sweet will report back tomorow!
Is that on thank or dripper?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/15)

Here's a few tricks I've discovered on the iStick 100w, not sure if they're documented or not.

Turn the device off by clicking the fire button 5 times, then press the fire button 10 times to display temperature, I'm assuming this is the temperature of the mod itself. 20 clicks will give you the firmware version, not that it means anything.

This one may be useful: While the device is turned off, holding the fire button and down button together will give you the remaining battery voltage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Edevill (3/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's a few tricks I've discovered on the iStick 100w, not sure if they're documented or not.
> 
> Turn the device off by clicking the fire button 5 times, then press the fire button 10 times to display temperature, I'm assuming this is the temperature of the mod itself. 20 clicks will give you the firmware version, not that it means anything.
> 
> This one may be useful: While the device is turned of, holding the fire button and down button together will give you the remaining battery voltage.


Jees thats so cool, thanks BB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacoV (3/11/15)

Edevill said:


> I got the Istick 100W this Saturday, must say it is a great compared to my Istick TC40W.
> I guess it must have something to do with it being dual battery parallel setup.Not Sure if I got the wording right.
> Anyway just loving it on my Kanger Mini Subtank and Doge X2.
> I should mention I am using the 2900mah batteries.
> ...


Glad to see i am not the only one running the iStick 100W

Great value for the price.
Running the Sub-tank mini and a Troll RDA on it and it still surprises me every day. Using dual EFest 3000mAh batteries.
Only thing is that on the RDA the battery level drops quite quick on the build that i have it set on.
On the troll:
Running dual 6 wraps 3.0cm ID 28/32 Claptons set up on a vertical coil build for better airflow 0.46Ohms wattage between 60 to 70 Watts.
Awesome vapor production and flavor from this device.
On the Sub-Tank Mini
Single 3.5cm ID 26GA (Just fits in) 0.43Ohms built more for flavor running at around 27Watts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JacoV (3/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's a few tricks I've discovered on the iStick 100w, not sure if they're documented or not.
> 
> Turn the device off by clicking the fire button 5 times, then press the fire button 10 times to display temperature, I'm assuming this is the temperature of the mod itself. 20 clicks will give you the firmware version, not that it means anything.
> 
> This one may be useful: While the device is turned of, holding the fire button and down button together will give you the remaining battery voltage.


See
You learn something new every day. 
Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/15)

I got mine yesterday, so far it's not bad, I like that the battery door is firm but I am not a fan of it not lining up properly. Also I find that the fire button is just too sensitive and I'm forever pressing it unintentionally.

The SubTank Plus looks quite at home on the iStick 100w. I'm running the Bellus on it now and I quite like how the airflow holes match the look of the venting on the mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JacoV (3/11/15)

looks awesome @BumbleBee 
Maybe i should look at getting a Bellus as well
I found that an issue in the beginning as well, if the device is not in use i lock it...only 5 clicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (3/11/15)

I'm considering buying an Istick 100W, but I also want a temp mod, which would be the best


----------



## JacoV (3/11/15)

All depends on your budget.
100W does not have TC


----------



## Puff Daddy (3/11/15)

My budget is quite limited, Like my max is R1200


----------



## JacoV (3/11/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> My budget is quite limited, Like my max is R1200


For R100 more you can get a new Xcube II 160W excluding batteries
or
Cloupor GT 80W Dual 18650 Temperature Control for R1200 without batteries

Have a look at some of the online stores....always fun to look at new toys
I did the TC thing and found it was not for me. Got the 100W and never looked back.
Guess it varies from person to person.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/15)

I used my eVic VT in temp mode for 2 days, it's been in power mode since. Temp control is overrated imo. The Scottish Roll is all the temp control I need

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edevill (3/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I got mine yesterday, so far it's not bad, I like that the battery door is firm but I am not a fan of it not lining up properly. Also I find that the fire button is just too sensitive and I'm forever pressing it unintentionally.
> 
> The SubTank Plus looks quite at home on the iStick 100w. I'm running the Bellus on it now and I quite like how the airflow holes match the look of the venting on the mod
> 
> View attachment 38355


Sweet setup you got there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (4/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I used my eVic VT in temp mode for 2 days, it's been in power mode since. Temp control is overrated imo. The Scottish Roll is all the temp control I need


the Scottish roll is the best invention since the dual battery mod,imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (4/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I used my eVic VT in temp mode for 2 days, it's been in power mode since. Temp control is overrated imo. The Scottish Roll is all the temp control I need



The same story with my Sig 75w lol. I'm also getting the iStick 100w coz the battery life on the Sigelei stinks...


----------



## Nimatek (4/11/15)

/googles scottish roll

Must admit, that setup looks really nice @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> /googles scottish roll
> 
> Must admit, that setup looks really nice @BumbleBee !


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits-scottish-roll.t14872/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

